# Saibling aus der Dose



## kingandre88 (6. September 2021)

Warum nicht..Thunfisch aus der Dose schmeckt ja auch.


----------



## Hecht100+ (6. September 2021)

Probieren ja, aber wer weiß, wie frischer Saibling mundet, ich würde glaube ich den frischen vorziehen.


----------



## kingandre88 (6. September 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Probieren ja, aber wer weiß, wie frischer Saibling mundet, ich würde glaube ich den frischen vorziehen.


Das stimmt... Geräucherter Saibling ist jeder Forelle 1000 mal vorzuziehen


----------



## Blueser (6. September 2021)

Geräucherter Saibling in Öl schmeckt bestimmt nicht schlecht. Gibt ja auch geräucherte Forelle in Öl von diversen Konservenherstellern.


----------



## Taxidermist (6. September 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Geräucherter Saibling in Öl. Schmeckt bestimmt nicht schlecht. Gibt ja auch geräucherte Forelle in Öl von diversen Konservenherstellern.


Jo, stimmt!
Im New York der dreißiger Jahre war Arctic Char, Arktischer Saibling, eine Delikatesse und bei weitem der teuerste Fisch, in der Konserve.
Die haben das damals mit der Kühlkette noch nicht hin bekommen.
Ich würde den Seesaibling in der Konserve auch essen, aber da wird die Dose auch recht teuer sein?

Ich habs gewusst:


> Die Luxuskonserve der Wolfgangseer Fischerei gibts für 11,50 Euro pro Stück ab sofort am Stand beim Ischler Wochenmarkt und natürlich direkt in der Fischermeisterei in St. Wolfgang.











						Luxuskonserve: Der Wolfgangseefisch in der Dose
					

ST. WOLFGANG. Der Fisch aus dem Wolfgangsee ist ein wertvolles Nahrungsmittel sowie ein absolutes Naturprodukt - und den gibts jetzt auch in der Dose, besser gesagt als Luxuskonserve.




					www.tips.at
				




Jürgen


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (6. September 2021)

*11,50€ pro Büchse!?*

Da bleibe ich doch lieber bei meinem _Sheba mit Lachs in Sauce_.
Lässt sich in der Mikrowelle eh viel besser warm machen.


----------



## Lajos1 (6. September 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> *11,50€ pro Büchse!?*
> 
> Da bleibe ich doch lieber bei meinem _Sheba mit Lachs in Sauce_.
> Lässt sich in der Mikrowelle eh viel besser warm machen.


Hallo,

ja ist schon happig. Allerdings muss man auch bedenken, dass die Lebensmittelpreise in Österreich allgemein zwischen 20 und 30 Prozent höher als bei uns sind .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Rheinspezie (6. September 2021)

11,50 für einen Wildsaibing konserviert finde ich jetzt in Ordnung.

Ich würde es probieren !

Ich oute mich mal hier als fassungslos vulgärern *Dosen-thunfischliebhaber* 

R.S.


----------



## Oanga83 (6. September 2021)

Ich denke nicht das es sich um Wildsaibling handelt.
In Österreich haben sie doch alle ihre Mini Aquakulturen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (6. September 2021)

Es ist von "Wildfang-Spezialitäten" aus dem See  die Rede - der Preis wäre für mich angemessen !

R.S.


----------



## ragbar (7. September 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> der Preis wäre für mich angemessen !


Auch wenns wehtut.

 Wenn der Fischer lokalen,selbstgefischten Saibling auf die Dosen zieht,ist der Preis  ok,wenn der Fisch,die Arbeit,die Dosen zum örtlichen,auskömmlichen Tarif bezahlt werden sollen.

Ist in der Bretagne bspw. für Fischkonserven "Fabrication artisananal" völlig normaler Tarif.
Für Produkte von selbstständig geführten, lokalen Einzelunternehmern,die auch ihre Angestellten so bezahlen, daß die sich nicht das schlimmste Billigstbaguette kaufen müssen, völlig in Ordnung und wird von mir als Konsument auch bereitwillig gezahlt.

Oder ich verzichte.

Beispiel.
Eine 350gr Dose Coquilles Saint Jaques in Sauce armoricaine kostet 25 Euro,produziert von einem lokalen Unternehmen in Concarneau,das franz. Muscheln und lokal produzierte Sauce aus Fischteilen anderer lokaler Produktion vor Ort mit dort ansässigen Beschäftigten produziert.

Es gibt (im Supermarkt) auch ähnliche Produkte,billiger, aus ungenannter,auswärtiger Produktion.

Ich kaufe die teurere Ware,oder verzichte.

Habe mehr verzichtet als gekauft,wenn aber doch, dann das Gericht genossen mit kühlem Weißwein und gutem Gefühl.


----------



## thanatos (7. September 2021)

nö würde ich nicht probieren , wenn es sich aus wildfängen zusammensetzt nicht ,weil
es die ausplünderung des see´s zu gunsten eines einzelnen fördert und
aus aquakultur -zu teuer .


----------



## Blueser (7. September 2021)

Man sollte auch mal den verlinkten Artikel lesen ...


----------



## thanatos (7. September 2021)

ja wenn man mir nicht dazu noch " kekse " andrehen will - so können se´s für sich behalten .


----------



## vonda1909 (8. September 2021)

Ich bleibe bei Hering in Tomatensauce. Saibling bekommst du auch bei uns frisch.
Und jede gut gemachte Forelle schmeckt  besser wie eine versalzene Delikatesse!


----------



## Aalzheimer (9. September 2021)

Der leckerste Fisch ist immer noch das Schnitzelfisch


----------



## kingandre88 (9. September 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Der leckerste Fisch ist immer noch das Schnitzelfisch


Mit Jägersauce


----------



## Esox 1960 (9. September 2021)

kingandre88 schrieb:


> Mit Jägersauce


Oder mit"ohne festen Wohnsitz Sauce"
Das andere,..........darf man ja nicht mehr sagen.


----------



## thanatos (10. September 2021)

wenn man es exakt ausdrückt wird man u.U . gar nicht verstanden .
Ich habe in einem Lokal mal ein Sintischnitzel mit Romasouce bestellt ????
nein ich mußte meinen Wunsch erst in die unkorrekte alte Bezeichnung übersetzen !!
jo theutsche Sprache -schwere Sprache - auch für Deutsche .


----------



## Blueser (10. September 2021)

1984 ...


----------



## SimonHL (15. September 2021)

... und darauf erstmal ne büchse bier. prost.


----------

